# Ryobi rts10g saw not working... overload, reset or popped fuse?



## lpwiesbrock (Feb 18, 2018)

Hey all, I was ripping a big piece of walnut that probably was too much for the saw but it went through once and on the second pass the saw bound up and then quit. I smelled burning electrical and then the saw wouldn't start again. Is there a fuse or reset protection from an overload or is the motor toast?


----------



## Sawdustmaker99 (Feb 1, 2018)

Have you checked the breaker? Look on the motor for a reset button. If it doesn’t have one you’re probably screwed, but I suspect it does.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Anytime that happens and the motor has a reset button you may have to wait an hour or so for it to cool down before the reset button will work. If the motor is cool and the reset button doesn't help the motor is probably toast. The reset button if working properly will sense the temperature of the motor wiring and cut the power before it gets hot enough to burn up the motor. If you have ever seen the inside of the motor with all those tiny wires wound around it. If any one of those tiny wires burn in two the motor is a boat anchor.


----------



## lpwiesbrock (Feb 18, 2018)

Sawdustmaker99 said:


> Have you checked the breaker? Look on the motor for a reset button. If it doesn’t have one you’re probably screwed, but I suspect it does.


 I think I'm screwed. It's about a year old so I think I'll end up taking it back or talk with HD. Thanks for the input


----------



## lpwiesbrock (Feb 18, 2018)

Steve Neul said:


> Anytime that happens and the motor has a reset button you may have to wait an hour or so for it to cool down before the reset button will work. If the motor is cool and the reset button doesn't help the motor is probably toast. The reset button if working properly will sense the temperature of the motor wiring and cut the power before it gets hot enough to burn up the motor. If you have ever seen the inside of the motor with all those tiny wires wound around it. If any one of those tiny wires burn in two the motor is a boat anchor.


 thanks for the input but I haven't found a reset on the motor or in the on/off switch I think I'll take it back and talk with HD. Thanks for getting back to me, much appreciated


----------

